# Hello from Moxley Manor



## Moxley Manor (Jan 19, 2011)

I am the owner of Moxley Manor in DFW, Texas and new to this haunt forum. Greetings everyone!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Moxley Manor (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Moxley Manor (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you Spooky1!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome to the board!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome. There is a great group of Haunters in the DFW area.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum MM!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I was wondering why Moxley Manor sounded so familiar.

Welcome to Haunt Forum.


----------



## Azirithdorr (Jan 8, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## ScreamReaper (Feb 21, 2010)

Welcome! Didn't we meet in the HauntWorld forums?


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello MM. Welcome to Haunt Forum. 

Look for our local DFW chatter under Make N Take Groups - North TX/Okie.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Hope to see you at a Make N Take some time.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;








Looking forward to seeing Big halloween props from you sir!


----------

